# UK Business visa and Transit



## kamranki (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello all!

This is my first time posting on this forum. I am a resident of U.A.E. and a Pakistani national. I was born in U.A.E.

I am planning to visit UK and then onward to Colombia for visit during June / July 2015. I am confused as to what kind of visa for UK would I be needing for this? My scenario is explained below:

15 June 2015: Flight to London from Abu Dhabi
16 June 2015: Transit to Colombia via London
30 July 2015: Return to London from Colombia
05 July 2015: Return back to Abu Dhabi

Two types of visit visas:

(1) I can obtain Business Visitor Visa (I have traveled to UK on Business Visitor Visit Visa in past). Can this visa be used to transit to another country?

(2) If I obtain Visitor in Transit Visa, I can't stay in London for more than 48 hours.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

general visit visa?
https://www.gov.uk/general-visit-visa

Multiple entry seems expensive though. Combination of visitor and transit?

Why don't you call up the VFS call center in AD (who handle the UK visas) and ask them?


----------



## kamranki (Apr 5, 2015)

Will they even accept 2 different applications at the same time?

Also, both the *General Visitor* and *Business Visitor* pages state this under "Eligibility":


"You can apply for a General Visitor visa if you’re:
- not in transit to another country, except for Ireland, the Isle of Man or the Channel Islands"



Looks like, they won't let passengers carry on to flights to other countries (other than country of residence) on General or Business Visitor visas. 

For me, visiting both countries is important as part of a single trip!

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

call up VFS.


----------



## kamranki (Apr 5, 2015)

Called VFS and they say that they can't provide recommendations on visa types; that is left up to the visitor himself / herself to decide. Go figure!


----------

